# Do you own a jealous horse?



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Mine is somewhat. She doesn't get mean, but she gets pushy, trying to get in on the attention. She's been the only horse for the last year I've had her, and then I got her a buddy a couple months ago, whom she loves, but, if I do stuff with her buddy... she wonders why she's not getting the attention!


----------



## xoxoNohea (Jun 25, 2012)

The people I bought Nohea from had him since birth and it turns out he was at the bottom of the pecking order there and would take any beating the horses there had to offer. I think now that he is in a new environment he maybe getting up some nerve and wants to show that he isn't going to be pushed around even if it means showing a jealous side.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

This is the face of my jealous horse. She gives me that face often when she feels she isn't the center of attention.


----------



## xVannaIsLifex (Jun 21, 2012)

When I spend time with my gelding more that my mare, she gives me a look like no one loves her. She makes me feel so bad. Before my gelding was born (her son), it was only her and I and I spent all my time with her. Since he was barn, she gets half the attention that she used to get. I always do my best to give her more attention because my boy doesn't care as much as she does.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes, I own a jealous wealous(es).


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

he he yeah, my mare can be jealous. If I spend to much time with one of the geldings and then go to get my mare. She will walk a few steps toward me and then walk off and make me come and get her.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Selena is extremely jealous. She was an orphan bottle baby so she is used to being the cute baby that everyone adored. She is a reining bred mare, stands 13.3hh and wentto live with warmbloods when she was orphaned. She pretty much had free run of the farm, she was called the "Greeter" by the BOs because she would run up to cars as they came in and say hi to everyone. 

So now she lives with us, and she is a total love. She will leave her food and herdnates to come see me, and when I visit other horses she always chases them off and has to ou her head right in the middle of my chest. She doesn't rub, doesn't push me over, just kinda places her head there and waits to be scratched.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Both of my geldings are very jealous, and jealous of each other. They end up pushing each other around for attention


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh yes I do! My friend had to go away for a few days and asked me to put Corona on her horse's cuts to keep them from drying up. Her horse is one paddock past my horse. My horse always comes to the gate and nickers when he sees me coming. I would normally ride him first and then go tend to the friend's horse, but one day I decided to tend to the other horse first. I watched my sweet nickering horse turn into a green monster as he paced the fence matching me stride for stride as I walked past his paddock. The entire time I was with the other horse, his sweet nickers turned into angry, frustrated, whinnies. Once I was heading back toward his gate, he again followed me stride for stride back to his gate and then angrily threw his head into his halter. It was very cute and pretty **** funny. I had no idea he had a jealous streak in him.


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

I have the alpha- So of course he thinks he should get all of the love lol


----------



## DennisDarwin (Jun 27, 2012)

Haha .. I know more people like that than horses, but YES! Pencil is definitely a jealous little girl


----------



## xoxoNohea (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow. Thank you all for the replies. I'm laughing at how jealous our babies can be.


----------



## mtngrl7500 (May 29, 2011)

I'm finding out that my mare is jealous. For a long time, she's been the only one I mess with but we got a new horse for my daughter recently and I've been doing stuff with him. He's still separated from the herd, but they can see each other. When she sees me come out I'm ignored (like always) until she sees that I'm gathering up tack and brushes and heading out to him. She stands at the fence and whinnies and calls the entire time with this quizzical look on her face. When I'm done with him and come back to call her in she comes immediately, then she'll smell me all over and she noticeably sulks until I give her lots of lovins and some treats. She has never acted like that before, and I think it's a little funny.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh yes, Snickers is definately VERY jealous. At first, he used just to show off in front of the herd if he saw me petting somebody else. He pranced along the fence, whinnied and acted all fussy with the most hurt and "LOVE ME!!! ME!!!" expression on his face, when I had to bring some other horse outside. And, as we continued to strenghten our bond, he became even more jealous and recently he fiercly attacked a newcomer horse who just wanted to sniff my hand. That totally surprised me, because in situations when I'm not around he's the most friendly horse and is in positive relationships with most of the herd.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes, my mare is - I think. She doesn't even like strangers (humans) to get between me and her. I can't tell if she simply feels a need to be at my side, exclusively, or if she is jealous in the real sense of the word.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Yep! Most of my horsey friends are really jealous, Sapphire and Lakota especially, they're mother and daughter.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

I have 2 of them and a dog. My two horses will push each other out of the way to get to me. And then try to bit the dog if she gets attention.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

xoxoNohea said:


> Does anyone else own a jealous horse?:???:


Both my mares are extremely jealous. Especially my alpha qh. However(!) she's NOT allowed to show her jealousy next to me and chase away my paint just because she wants to get me all for herself. There are rules in place both of them must obey (otherwise it's too unsafe).


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes, Missy in particular. I laugh at her a lot. Her pasture shares part of a fence line with my outdoor arena. Anytime I am riding another horse, she stands at her gate and pouts and carries on. Once I dismount and walk her way with bridle in hand she is much happier and stands waiting with her head down (she's 16.3) to be bridled. She's such a big baby. 

Woodstock doesn't like sharing my attention in the pasture. He tries to push the mares away. I don't like nor allow it. He earns himself a good smack every now and then. Once he backs off and gets over himself then I will visit him.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I wonder how much of the "jealousy", if any, is at least initiated by us. Looking back, when my mare was a filly and around my own and other's horses, she was so comparatively small, and clueless (she was orphaned), but had great passive resistance skills. I would feel so bad for her - she would get confused by what they expected of her, and she would look at me w this "mommy!" expression. My heart would melt and I would just dare anyone to not play nice with her - crop or training whip in hand! Now that she is older - she seems to want to return the favor as well as be right next to me w/o interference. I tripped over my dog one day, he has the nasty habit of stopping _right_ in front of you to sniff the ground, and she went for him - I am guessing she misinterpreted the whole thing as a physical dispute. Luckily he escaped..it scared me to death!


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i had one, my first horse was a TWH and would do anything i asked! i was boarded at my friends barn and she had a Appy gelding that could just anything and won a few big big horse shows, this was about 9 years ago and my friend had let me ride him when ever and i was jumping him with a few of our friends, my gelding was in his pasture and when we were warmming up by walking adn trotting them around the barn and my TWH stood there glaring at me, he whinnied and started to pace and after we got done jumping i walked over to him to bring him in to ride in the indoor arena he walked away and then when i did get him in he was not happy with me.

and now my QH will go inbetween my horse and my moms even if hes getting more treats he will have to go right between them so all my pictures of all three its my Paint then my QH then my moms horse.. and my paint will chase my moms horse away from me and hog my attenting


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Bandit is extremely jealous! I have yet to bring in SImba from the field first. If I am doing something with Simba, Bandit will give me the evil eye and stare at us. If I then walk away with Simba he kicks the door repeatedly. He's such a turd


----------



## xoxoNohea (Jun 25, 2012)

Nohea was better about his attitude today. I took him out first and spent over an hour just scratching his belly and sides and giving him loads of attention, by the time I put him up to get Maverick out he just wanted to graze.


----------



## JazzyGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

*raises hand* I, have a jealous horse.

He is in a pasture with about 11 other horses (they LOVE people) Im always out there with them and he will get snippy and chase, bit, and KICK at the other horses. Ill just stand there and shake my head. He is the biggest lug I've ever seen haha


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Yep. I'm kind of glad too. My mare was borderline psychotic before the Cowboy came to town! She would run Rick into anything because she was so greedy and moody. Cowboy has axed all that, it took a while but now he rules the roost and keeps everyone in line. He knows just the right amount of pressure to put on one without doing the damage like she did. 
He's by my side when out in the field, poor Rick stands off to the side begging for attention. When Cowboy is done with me Rick trots up and gets his lovin!
This says it all!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Joey, my Arab/Saddlebred gelding hates my APHA gelding, Hawk and lets him know it whenever he can get away with it. Joey has seniority and he makes sure the Paint horse knows who's boss eventhough Hawk is a much bigger horse than him. I have tried to discipline Joey but he will just do something bad once you turn your back. It's frustrating for sure but I love them both and no serious injury has incurred just a little showing who's boss mostly.


----------

